# Scrollabe Btext?



## perrce (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a BText object that contains text that overfills the dimensions of the object. Is there a property in Bananas that I'm missing that places the pageup/pagedown highlights and vertically scrolls the text when pageup/pagedown keypresses are received?


----------



## apps-tv (Sep 8, 2005)

There is no built in way to do this with BText.

You pretty much have to roll your own.

One of the easiest ways to do this is to use a BList, basically you call View.layoutText() to split the text into lines based on the width of the view, then shove each line into a BList row.

the other way is to still use a BText but handle the scrolling and highlights yourself.


----------



## perrce (Feb 8, 2007)

That's what I was afraid of. Thanks for the help.


----------



## apps-tv (Sep 8, 2005)

Here's an old thread where F8ster posted some code

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=303332


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

In bananas plus I made a BScrollPanePlus which does exactly this. It only does the overfill up/down though, not left/right. You can assemble any set of views inside it as child views and it scrolls them all.


----------

